# Suchmaschinenrobots zeigen, welche Seite gefunden werden soll und welche nicht



## cyphernnc (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich schreibe meinen Beitrag im richtigen Bereich. 
Ich habe eine Internetseite gemacht, die aus zwei Frames (oben und unten) besteht, somit sind es 3 Seiten, die index.html, frameoben.html und frameunten.html.

Natürlich ist es jetzt so gekommen, wie ich es nicht haben will, Google listet die Seite zwar aber verweist auf die zwei einzelnen Dateien, nicht auf die index.html.  (Also Google findet http://www.domain.de/frameunten.html)

Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass die Suchmaschinen nur die Indexseite finden und anzeigen? Kann ich da im Header der Seiten was zu einstellen?  Oder über diese robots.txt?

Edit: Oder wäre es eine Lösung per .htacces einzustellen, dass immer auf die index.html umgeleitet wird, egal welche Seite man aufruft? Ist dies möglich?

LG cyper


----------



## Alex_T (28. Dezember 2010)

Grüße,

das sollte eigentlich ganz einfach sein, indem eine robots.txt im Stammverzeichnis abgelegt wird, die folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist:


```
#robots.txt für deine Seite
User-Agent: *
Disallow: /temp/
Disallow: /test/
```

Eine kurze Erklärung dazu:
- alles was nach einem "#" steht, wird von den Robots ignoriert.
- User-Agent: * schließt alles Robots ein, die es gibt
- Disallow: danach stehen dann alle Verzeichnisse oder bei belieben auch einzelne Dateipfade, die nicht indexiert werden sollen. (in deinem Falle also die 2 Frame-Dateien)

Es sollte dir in deinem Fall aber denke ich nicht mehr viel bringen, da deine Seite schon vom Robot indexiert worden sind. Vllt. lässt sich da ja noch was machen - wie das dann gehen soll weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Develope_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

Oder so etwas: Frameset nachladen
Ich denke, dass das auch etwas für dein Problem ist.
Vielleicht eine Kombi aus beiden Varianten.


----------

